# Help Me Welcome My Pup Home!



## pharmcee (Mar 25, 2016)

Hello everyone! I am brand new to the forums, but very excited to be a part of them. I am currently looking to welcome a Red/Black Male GSD pup into my family! Does not have to be a specific show or work dog. I just want to welcome a healthy pup with all the great characteristics German Shepherds are known to have.

The hardest step is certainly finding a reputable breeder! I am located in Chicago, IL, and would be grateful for any information regarding breeders near by.

I have looked into the following breeders thus far:

1 - My BodyGuard German Shepherd Dogs
2 - Mittlewest German Shepherds
3 - Huerta Hof (I cannot seem to get them to reply to me. I have read great things, but no luck via email or facebook messaging - Can anyone help me contact them?)

If you have any insight - good or bad - in regard to any of the above breeders, please do comment. 

Thus far I have found negative commentary/reviews in regard to Mittlewest, so I am being very cautious, and My BodyGuard German Shepherds, but that seems to be a misconstrued story online. Please do correct me if I am mistaken.

I am leaning towards My BodyGuard German Shepherd Dogs, and I may have to because of the lack of communication with Huerta Hof :/

Any help would be greatly appreciated! I would really love a pup this summer (early May if possible), so I know reservation during this period is crucial! Any feedback would be great 

Thanks everyone! I look forward to reading more threads!


----------

